# Beyond the Scope of the Codes II (Re-Do)



## FM William Burns (Aug 12, 2011)

Once again received a complaint and went out to follow up and investigate:

All polypropylene mixes:







Enter the facility to verify storage heights previously approved at 12' with 4-8' aisles since we required sprinkler system upgrade years ago when they moved in and changed the hazard: (Just a little too high and dense)






Walk the manager outside to look at another issue (blocked/packed exit) see the door????

he says he can open it from inside:






I say lets see....as I keep my grin in and watch as he pounds the door with his hip trying to move the piles


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 15, 2011)

I felt bad that this didn't have a response on it    so I had to post one.  This was the first facility that led to citations and upgrades in two other large warehouse facilities due to improper sprinkler coverage scheme.


----------



## Mac (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like you have a lot of plastic poly stuff in your jurisdiction.

Hey! Where's that fire extinguisher (should be ona hook next to the door) ?


----------



## Mule (Aug 15, 2011)

Mac said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a lot of plastic poly stuff in your jurisdiction.Hey! Where's that fire extinguisher (should be ona hook next to the door) ?


The manager was using it to try to beat the door open!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 15, 2011)

Mac,  It was actually on the floor out of picture.  Yes, we have one of the world's largest manufacturers of this stuff and this chipping facility is one of the spin offs that have to learn how to keep less product on site versus keeping up with production.......not my problem though.


----------



## ewenme (Aug 15, 2011)

Are we to assume this is the recycling part of the 'business' where plastic is rescued from the landfill to be 're-used' in some new-fangled better way?  Since it's such a 'green' concept, aren't you supposed to turn a blind eye to the dangers of a lack of planning? NOT.  I don't envy you...or the firemen who might have to respond to such a scene.


----------



## Mac (Aug 16, 2011)

"....have to learn how to keep less product on site"

Maybe they can find a warehouse outside of your town!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2011)

Yea Carol...this stuff puts off some thick smoke.  Takes a while to get going but copious amounts of water are needed ...like a tire fire.  2.4 mile evacuation area down wind if this goes up


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll be able to see the header on the eastern horizon...


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2011)

TJ, finally got it  yea, hopefully the wind won't be blowing west


----------



## RJJ (Aug 17, 2011)

So was the owners comment: Whats wrong?


----------



## fireguy (Aug 17, 2011)

RJJ said:
			
		

> So was the owners comment: Whats wrong?


No, the owner's comment was " We have never had a fire and never will."  Then after the fire, he will say "I do not know why we had a fire, we never had one before."


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually...he said I know you would be coming by soon    and I didn't want to let them down.  Problem now is the poor guy who took on the overflow has had to spend $$$$ getting the exterior warning devices working, fire pump surpervision (NFPA 20) installed, and an alarm panel that can handle the various zone supervision for all the control valves x 8 and off site monitoring.  The 4 zone with DACT just didn't work out.  Hope the storage income is worth the added costs????  Mean old FMWB


----------



## RJJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Fireguy: YA! Insurance will cover it.

FM: I think you are getting very picky! And as one Attorney said to me, I am abusing my position. LOL


----------

